# Bangle gone



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

hope this isn't a repost:

http://www.autoweek.com/cat_content.mv?port_code=autoweek&cat_code=carnews&loc_code=index&content_code=05800170


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

unfortunately it is  

No, he's not gone yet.


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

A more appropriate title to this thread would be "BMW reorganizes design departments".

Link to BMW press release...

http://www.mwerks.com/artman/publish/bmw_news/article_423.shtml



> *Bangle Strengthens Design Teams of the BMW Group*
> 
> Reorganization of the BMW design groups
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Yeah, he's hardly gone, he's been promoted - though the Army often promotes its officers that it doesn't want commanding troops in battle.

Taking over is the guy who headed the 6 and 7 design - I don't see how this is reason to celebrate?


----------



## Hercules (Jul 15, 2002)

I think we'll have to see...


----------



## WILLIA///M (Apr 15, 2002)

Adrian, care to comment?


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

http://www.autofieldguide.com/articles/040201.html

http://www.businessweek.com/magazine/content/03_15/b3825615.htm


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

:bustingup


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

Chris Bangle is good people.


----------



## Moderato (Nov 24, 2003)

philippek said:


> Chris Bangle is good people.


I agree, he's been with BMW designs for over 10 years. Let's give the guy credit where credit is due. Also his new "futuristic" designs looks so much better then what the other auto maufacturers are putting out now.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

Hoping that Bangle is gone, is like hoping for World peace. Not gonna happen.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

Don't think this is anything to celebrate--- Hooydonk actually designed the z9, e65 (and 6 i think).


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

Jimmy540i (left) VS. Chris Bangle (right)

:slap:


----------



## e46shift (Oct 12, 2002)

The HACK said:


> Proof positive that Honkydonk is just a Bangle clone. They even talk alike.
> 
> And at the DesignWorks USA open house I never saw Honkydonk and Bangle appear in the same room at the same time...Hm...


 :eeps: :rofl:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Moderato said:


> I agree, he's been with BMW designs for over 10 years. Let's give the guy credit where credit is due. Also his new "futuristic" designs looks so much better then what the other auto maufacturers are putting out now.


Let's kick his Bangle butt.
And about Hooydonk, designer of the 6 series, taking over for Bangle... the 6-er has the most pronounced Bangle butt of them all. That is a good thing, how?


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Dawg90 said:


> Yeah, he's hardly gone, he's been promoted - though the Army often promotes its officers that it doesn't want commanding troops in battle.
> 
> Taking over is the guy who headed the 6 and 7 design - I don't see how this is reason to celebrate?


Well...at least he didn't design the 5 (IMO the worst of the bunch), or did he?


----------

